
The economic effects of drinking bottled water - shortformblog
http://www.economixt.com/2009/07/in-context-the-bottled-water-industry/
======
jsz0
I drink filtered tap water at home but when I'm out the only real choice is
bottled water. I always thought this debate was somewhat irrelevant since a
thirsty person on the go is probably going to buy _something_ to drink. If
it's water, soda, fruit juice, tea, etc it doesn't really matter. If you buy
bottled water to drink at home a filter would be a very good investment.

